# 3 معاجم -قواميس- في الجيولوجيا (-1عربي 2- فرنسي 3- انجليزي)



## aidsami (12 أكتوبر 2010)

معاجم في الجيولوجيا 

-1عربي - الشرح - (المصطلح عربي - انجليزي في اخر الكتاب)
http://www.4shared.com/file/67424914/2da6fd8a/_____.html

2- فرنسي-فرنسي Dictionnaire de Geologie
http://www.4shared.com/document/GuDmCT7u/Dictionnaire_de_Geologie.htm

3- انجليزي-انجليزي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t213180.html

ان احببتم فأدعو لنا دعوة صالحة.


----------



## aidsami (3 نوفمبر 2010)

فين الردود


----------



## eng-sari (4 نوفمبر 2010)

تسلم يا برنس


----------



## aidsami (4 نوفمبر 2010)

حياك الله


----------



## تولين (4 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك على المجهود


----------



## hanymono (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aidsami (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بوركتم و نفع الله بكم


----------



## Medoo2007 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم​


----------



## aidsami (25 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا و نفع الله بكم


----------



## ج.ناردين (28 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً لك
وبما أنني لا أتقن الفرنسية
في حعبتي أصبح فقط
1.عربي
2.انجليزي -انجليزي
رائع ما قدمت
دمت بخير


----------



## aidsami (2 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيما تبقى لديك
دمت سالمة غانمة


----------



## abdelaliali (8 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووووور
بنى الله لك عنده بيتا في الجنة


----------



## aidsami (12 مارس 2011)

امين ولك مثلها.


----------



## SALAHOUHAMDOUCH (12 نوفمبر 2012)

Merci bien c'est execellent


----------



## aidsami (12 نوفمبر 2012)

Pas de quoi merci


----------



## ابومنةالمصرى (1 يناير 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## aidsami (1 يناير 2013)

العفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## badstuber (11 يناير 2013)

good


----------



## hadjbakar (18 مارس 2013)

غفر الله لنا ولكم


----------



## ادور (11 أبريل 2013)

wow 
مشكور اكتير لكم ولكم كل التقدم والنجاح


----------



## al-senator (13 أبريل 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aidsami (15 مايو 2013)

no mention it ​ و فيكم بركة - وفقكم الله ​


----------



## geofarid (26 مايو 2013)

merci beacoup


----------



## eliker bahij (26 أغسطس 2013)

​جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

